# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR8] Afficher ou masquer une section dtail

## vvm54

Bonjour,

J'utilise Crystal Report 8.0 et j'ai 4 sections dtails dans mon tat. Je voudrais afficher ou masquer une de ces sections en fonction de la valeur d'un champ.

Est-ce possible et si oui, comment?

Merci de votre aide   ::D: 

tag [CR8] ajout par l.nico merci d'y penser  l'avenir

----------


## GyLes

Clique droit 'Mettre en forme une section'.
Tu clique sur l'icne X-2  ct de "Supprimer sans exploration", sans cocher la case.

Tu arrives dans l'diteur de formule Crystal.
Il faut choisir entre la syntaxe Crystal ou VB.

Perso, j'utilise la syntaxe VB.

Par exemple, pour supprimer la section en fonction la valeur d'un champ :


```

```

formula est la variable de retour de la formule.
Elle est utilis dans toutes les formules de mise en forme.
Un retour  true signifie "Je veux supprimer la ligne".
A false  = "Conserver la ligne".

C'est le mme principe pour changer la couleur d'un champ, sauf que formula contient le nom de la couleur  utiliser.

En esprant t'avoir aider.

----------

